# Chicken Dipping Sauce



## herkysprings (Jun 3, 2009)

I would love to share the following dipping sauce with you all. It is excellent for chicken, I use mine for Beer Brined chicken, or on burgers, or so many other things. 

Adjust the following to taste but roughly:

1 cup MAYONAISE (not Miricle whip!)
1 TBL Lemon juice
1 TBL Sriracha Hot Chili Sauce (adjust for more spicy if needed)
a few grinds of pepper

*** Let sit overnight ***



I have had people eat entire containers of this, and not even know what they ate it with.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds good, thanks for sharing.  I'll have to whip up a batch of this next time I do chicken.  Hell, might just heat up some frozen chicken strips just to try it.

Beer brine...interesting.
I brine all my birds but never tried a beer brine, got a good recipe you would care to share?


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 3, 2009)

Beer brine, thats what happens to me, often.  My version of beer brine, is just subing beer for water, useall a couple cans worth.

The dipping sauce duz sound good, will have to try it also.


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll post mine in the chicken area in a second.


----------

